# Free 350z poster



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Grab it here


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I signed up for one. But 6-8 weeks damn thats long oh well.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I did too, Thanks!!


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

haha i dont get it


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool... too bad it has the tires on the poster.  

6-8 weeks isn't so bad. After a while you forget you're getting it, so when it comes it will be like a great surprise.


----------

